# Puppy hind legs twist Walking



## vinyas (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi,

My GSD is 4 months now. we started walking him when he was 3 months old. up until then(3 months old) his legs were looking normal(normal for a gsd at least) but lately his cow hocks seem to have worsen. not only his joints(hocks) are pointing inwards but he seems to twist his paw every time he steps/moves. almost a 90degree inward twist while he walks. 
It seems to be less when hes running or fast walking but when hes slow walking, he twists his paw.
Also when he plays on a very rough surface, there are bruising on his paws and sometimes reddish marks when too much activity involved.
When he was small, we raised him only on smooth surface. now we are leaving him on rough surface during the day and back inside our home(smooth surface) during the night.

We have spoken to our vet, but he just isnt as worried as we are. thought if i get a dog owners opinion, it would easy my worries. or escalate it even more?!?! LoL

I have attached two videos of him walking. one is normal speed and another is slow-mo so you guys can see the twisting.

(seems i cant add a link here.)


----------



## vinyas (Nov 7, 2016)

videos of him walking are here,


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Your video: 






This older thread has some information that you may find helpful and also has a video of the puppy.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/201738-puppy-weak-back-legs.html


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Did you get him from a breeder? I usually tell people to wait until a year but that looks really bad. This is why I always recommend getting a working line over a show line. Just look at the difference.
For now I would ONLY let him run, jump, and play on grass, no smooth/hard surfaces.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

It definitely doesn't look normal but I don't have the expertise to say anything else. I do believe puppies are pretty loosy goosy and all their joints firm up a lot as they grow so hopefully that will help.

And to be fair there are showline breeders who aren't breeding dogs that are so extreme, and there are whites which I have not seen having the extremes either.

This is my boy I want to say about 8 months. I have very few side view standing shots of him because if I stop to take one he runs to me


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I don't see a link on the 2nd post - but the little video of the black and tan puppy walking I can see....go to any AKC show where there is a GSD specialty and you will see practically every young GSD walking like this - I heard someone call it a normal youngster "eggbeater" walk years and years ago....

I don't think that if your pup is from that type of breeding that it is anything to worry about...normal




Lee


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello Vinyas, have you asked the breeder about your puppy's gait? Has he showed any lameness or discomfort? I would try to limit his jumping and twisting, like is recommended with any GSD puppy. It's probably too early for x-rays... but when he's older or if he shows any pain, you might want to get him checked out.

I have a West German showline who did not walk like that as a puppy, and to be honest, I would be a bit concerned. Though it may just be a conformation fault rather than something serious. 

[I think the showline in Julian G's post is a bit extreme, though I am sure they are out there. My WGSL has a different build than my white shepherd, and he came from a successful show breeder, but he looks nothing like the dog in that picture, and he is very athletic, loves to run and jump. In fact, he can still vastly outrun my 9 month old white shepherd.]


----------



## vinyas (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi,

I was just approved to attach the links, so here they are.

Slow-mo





Normal


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I can't see your video that was posted only the second one but if you don't like what you see talk to your breeder and vet
to discuss X-rays, exercise on different surfaces, nutrition supplements etc., growth questions.

I have showlines an adult and a pup who do not look like anything in the second video posted or the photo Julian g posted of that very extreme wgsl. Just because you have a showline do not expect your dog look like that photo or expect it is normal to walk like that in the second video. There are extreme breeders in every line that includes working line- heck that included all breeds - and good breeders that do not breed for extreme in everyline. My American showline grandfather is woodsides megabucks. He is not extreme in any way.
https://instagram.com/p/BOzi1FiFyQt/


----------



## vinyas (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for your replies. really appreciate the input.
He isnt showing any signs of pain or discomfort. he loves to play, jump(not a lot, now and then) and run around.. we walk him around 1km(0.6mile), twice a day. hes 15weeks old now and weighs 40lbs. His two new front teeth just grew. he looks so funny, like a rabbit!!

We raised him since he was 5weeks old and did the critical mistake of only letting him stay inside, on smooth surface for the next 8weeks. Now since last 2 week we only let him stay on rough surface but the twisting has NOT gotten better.
We arent making him run a lot. im guessing it could make things worse. just light slow walks for the time being.

Will he grow out of this hock twist movement action in a few more weeks or will this stay forever and its too late already?
He doesnt seem to be in pain but we really can not see him walk like this. twisting and dragging his rear paws this way.

The vet has started him on a "joint support" supplement tablets and calcium supplements tabs.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Becareful with calcium supplements to much calcium can cause fast growth and many joint problems. There was a thread about vitamin c which my own vet recommended for healthy growing. There was a thread similar to yours- again I could not watch the video of your pup but thus may be similar. 
Share Topic
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=674730


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

It looks concerning to me. I would talk to the breeder. Have you seen the other pups? Do you have pictures of his parents? Why in the world did the breeder release him when he was only 5 weeks old? If he actually let you take him at that baby age I doubt they can be of much help unless you worked with the pup during his time in the litter. I would take him to an orthopedic vet for a detailed evaluation before adding calcium supplements. What are you feeding him?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> I don't see a link on the 2nd post - but the little video of the black and tan puppy walking I can see....go to any AKC show where there is a GSD specialty and you will see practically every young GSD walking like this - I heard someone call it a normal youngster "eggbeater" walk years and years ago....
> 
> I don't think that if your pup is from that type of breeding that it is anything to worry about...normal
> 
> ...


well only normal in that is the "norm" .
egg-beater , also known as the knit and purl , will stay that way , but not as obvious (in some cases).

handled a lot of dogs like that .

you want to take care of the dog's nutritiion and address cartilage and ligament integrity.


----------



## vinyas (Nov 7, 2016)

Jenny720 said:


> Becareful with calcium supplements to much calcium can cause fast growth and many joint problems. There was a thread about vitamin c which my own vet recommended for healthy growing. There was a thread similar to yours- again I could not watch the video of your pup but thus may be similar.
> Share Topic
> Wobbly puppy hind legs? Please help? - German Shepherd Dog Forums


Hello Jenny, here are the links to the videos.


----------



## vinyas (Nov 7, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> It looks concerning to me. I would talk to the breeder. Have you seen the other pups? Do you have pictures of his parents? Why in the world did the breeder release him when he was only 5 weeks old? If he actually let you take him at that baby age I doubt they can be of much help unless you worked with the pup during his time in the litter. I would take him to an orthopedic vet for a detailed evaluation before adding calcium supplements. What are you feeding him?


Hi wolfy

It looks concerning to me too. Ill contact the breeder first thing tomo. No i havent seen the other pups, ours was the last one. No pics of his parents. Yes the pup was too young and the breeder forced me to take him or said will give him to someone else. we waited months for a good gsd pup.
Of course, we have scheduled an appointment with the vet. get him checked out asap.

We fed him royal canin MAXi starter for the first 3 months. now we feeding him Royal canin German shepherd junior and Ragi(Finger millet)+curd.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

vinyas said:


> Hi wolfy
> 
> It looks concerning to me too. Ill contact the breeder first thing tomo. No i havent seen the other pups, ours was the last one. No pics of his parents. Yes the pup was too young and the breeder forced me to take him or said will give him to someone else. we waited months for a good gsd pup.
> Of course, we have scheduled an appointment with the vet. get him checked out asap.
> ...


I hope he turns out okay with nothing wrong with him other than an odd walk but that is definitely a BAD breeder. Forcing you to take at 5 weeks? With all of the other puppies already gone?! That is way too young unless say the puppy had special needs like the mother rejected and was being bottle fed but even then the breeder should've taking care of them. I wouldn't expect much from this breeder. I'd recommend not getting another puppy from them and not to recommend them to anybody you know.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

vinyas said:


> Hello Jenny, here are the links to the videos.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5qsg8evUV4
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUFlz-u8VvU


Thanks for posting the video again. I have seen one gsd puppy walk like that in person. It is definitely not normal to me I have a asl and as a pup saw none of that I also have a wgsl pup and she does not do that at all. I would talk to a orthopedic specialist and again would be weary of feeding my pup calcium supplements. I not saying it is serious I don't have experience but it is not normal. how much that can change I do not know. I hope you update on us what the orthopedic specialist recommends for your pup. By the breeder and my veterinarian vitamin c is a good supplement for growing pups.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

There was a also a video of carries sue's pup. You can in addition reach out and contact her to see what Changes after growing was done. I know she has gorgeous dogs am unaware of any issues.


----------



## Max prof. X (Aug 17, 2017)

I have a 7 month old that has the same walk ..... I'd like to know what you did or what the final result was. I'm pretty worried. Thanks


----------



## SIMBABOII2332 (Apr 27, 2019)

same here i would like to know was it any serious problem or it resolved quickly as the pup was growing


----------



## 488303 (Jun 5, 2019)

Hello

I have a 7 month GSDxLab she is 3/4 GSD .. i cant see the videos but from what your describing sounds like my pup is the same.. did anyone get any diagnosis? Is it just a funky gait? Or something more serious.. im really worried and am booked into the vets i just would like to know the outcome for others so i have a bit of an idea ?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Do you want to use your email address as your ID?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I think the reason you can't see the videos is this is an old thread from 2016, and they've been taken down.

It's hard to say what your pup's problem is without seeing pictures or a video. However, I think you need at least 3 posts before you can post a picture, unless you link to one that's off-site on Photobucket, Twitter, etc.


----------



## SIMBABOII2332 (Apr 27, 2019)

hello did you found out wether it was serious or not because me pup is about to turn 6 months old an dthat bugging for me a while abou the gait


----------

